# Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 12 & 13, 2019. Louisville, KY.



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

2019 Car Audio Championship
October 12-13, 2019
Kentucky Exposition Center in Louisville, KY.

It´s been a long time since I´ve gone to a Finals event (not going to compete), but would like to know who´s going and get some seat time in as many cars as possible.

J.


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 11 &amp;amp; 12, 2019. Louisville, KY.*

 Doors are open my friend 
Jetta GLI Amateur & Modified 
Audi S3 Pro & Modex SQ2
VW Beetle Classic Expert 1 & 2, Extreme SQ2+

Enviado desde mi SM-N9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 11 & 12, 2019. Louisville, KY.*

Not competing but I should be there on Saturday. Listened to leoleal86's Audi a few years ago and it was incredible!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I’ll be there, and hopefully will compete. Of course, I don’t stand a chance of placing. I’ll be happy to not finish last...LOL. 

I’m looking forward to the experience and to having the opportunity to demo truly great systems. Getting feedback on my tune from a finals judge will be awesome too!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 11 & 12, 2019. Louisville, KY.*

I'll be there. Hopefully the new car will have a system in it by then. I dropped it off with Steve Cook late last week with plans to have the heavy lifting done in time for me to get it back, do my stuff to it and get it tuned before then. If so, I plan on competing... not sure which org/comp yet but I want to be inside with my buds so I have to compete in _something_. 

Either way, I'll be there and if anyone wants a listen just let me know. It'll be a fresh car with a fresh system but hopefully I can pull something off and get it respectable by then.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 11 & 12, 2019. Louisville, KY.*

I’ll be there as well Lord willing. It will be my one event for the year, so I’m hoping to make it a good one. It will be more about the experience than competing, but I’m hoping to get lots of feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 11 & 12, 2019. Louisville, KY.*

I plan to be there. It's my first season that I qualified for finals and first time attending.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 11 & 12, 2019. Louisville, KY.*

Team W will be there


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Unified Finals Meca/Iasca. October 11 & 12, 2019. Louisville, KY.*

The dates are 10/12 and 10/13


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

BigAl205 said:


> The dates are 10/12 and 10/13


That makes more sense. I was wondering why they scheduled it to start on a Friday. I’ll be driving up on Friday.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've accidentally started threads based on my hotel reservation dates.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

They have had judging on Friday night if there is a need but they wont announce it until it get closer.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

If travel within the company allows I'd love to be there, but I won't likely know until just before the show.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dobslob said:


> If travel within the company allows I'd love to be there, but I won't likely know until just before the show.


See ya there 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

3 weeks to go.

J.


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

Almost ready 

Enviado desde mi SM-N9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

2 weeks to go.

J.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be there in the Blue car! See you guys soon!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

1 week left.

J.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i guess i'll go


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it worth going as a spectator on Saturday? Would I be able to hear any cars?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nyquistrate said:


> Is it worth going as a spectator on Saturday? Would I be able to hear any cars?


Absolutely and yes. Please, do not be shy. If you need someone to show you around and get you into some cars, shoot me a message

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> i guess i'll go


Ehh...me too.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

doitor said:


> 2019 Car Audio Championship
> October 12-13, 2019
> Kentucky Exposition Center in Louisville, KY.
> 
> ...


I'll be the Jorge - come find me Judging MECA 2x


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Ehh...me too.


----------

